# To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/dislike?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

We all have different strengths and weaknesses, what do you think is your best and toughest?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: Use school as a dating service*

Its no different than anywhere else, and it can be worse if your major is something like CS where there's very few females.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*re: Use school as a dating service*

Thanks for the advice. I wasn't aware that I was supposed to be making friends and dating in college. I'll get right to it!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Easiest: English, geometry, biology, physics, art history, art classes (drawing classes, in particular)

Toughest: chemistry, physical education, and philosophy (the toughest, by far)


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: What subjects do you think are the easiest/toughest for*

Please don't edit a thread and turn it into something completely different than it originally was.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*re: What subjects do you think are the easiest/toughest for*

Easiest for me is science or psychology type classes. Hardest is math.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*re: What subjects do you think are the easiest/toughest for*

easiest = management, marketing, economics, psychology, general ed requirements (-presentations)

hardest = english, speech, accounting, finance


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

easiest = accounting, arts, history, english
hardest = chemistry, calculus, economics


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*re: What subjects do you think are the easiest/toughest for*

Music, and Psychology easiest.

Hardest Physical Sciences. Hard extremely hard. Why? Because I don't care and not necessarily passionate about them or doesn't apply to my career aspirations.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

I'm not very good at any subject. I absolutely hate math, and I dislike languages the least.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

English classes are my weakness. I always score only decently on tests that include reading comprehension. I guess it has to do with me being impatient to read through the paragraphs.

I like any classes that have to do with business or computers.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

like: language courses, quantum mechanics (ok it's hard but it's fun)
dislike: differential equations, applied math (not good at math but i have to take it as part of my program)


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

I'm absolutely terrible at Math! The easiest for me are English classes and things like Psychology and Sociology.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

This semester 
Easy: 20th century philosophy, Journalism, Western Civilization 2 (same prof I had in 1), Social Problems 
Hard: 
Damn near impossible: Elementary Spanish 2 
Spanish, or any language course has a lot of participation, and that gets me nervous (like most of you reading this) and at that point I can hardly speak my native language (English).


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

Best: Latin, history

Worst: math, science, economics


----------



## idunnowtf (Apr 28, 2006)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

When Beyonce sings that, what exactly is it supposed to mean?

oh yeah...I liked Math, disliked Spanish


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

Worst EVER, 10x worse than Speech and Calculus combined: Organic Chemistry.


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

Easy: Chemistry, Geometry, History

Hard: French, English

In between: Journalism. It's been pretty manageable so far, but I heard it's going to get really hard later on.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/d*



idunnowtf said:


> When Beyonce sings that, what exactly is it supposed to mean?


She's referring to what subjects a person likes/dislikes.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

Easy: History, Psychology, English
Medium: Chemistry
Hard: Math


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/dislike?

Are you using the line from Beyonce's song? lol. I don't understand your subject heading but I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## riverafan42 (Jun 18, 2006)

dislike: PHYSICS


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## avro` (Feb 26, 2007)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

easiest = any business subject
hardest = any math subject


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

like: biology, psychology, nursing
dislike: calculus or any other mathematics


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Like: english, history, religion, philosophy, languages
Dislike: maths and science


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Chemistry is my lovah.

Calculus is my enemy. im sure physics will be too once i get to that.


----------



## Bedhead (Mar 17, 2007)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

Good At: Cree, English

Suck At: Everything Else


----------



## doseone (Mar 22, 2007)

*re: To the Left, To the Left. What subjects do u like/disli*

my best subjects in high school were math and science

and my worst was _gettin laid!_

hahaha


----------

